
China signals 'new era' for architecture with ban on supertall skyscrapers - Tomte
https://edition.cnn.com/style/article/china-new-era-architecture-skyscrapers-intl-hnk/index.html
======
aaron695
'copycat' buildings buildings I understand, it's not very isolationist or
nationalistic.

But buildings taller than 500 meters, wtf, they are environmental, one assumes
profitable, high density living also is considered important to innovation and
it's pretty futuristic and having the largest buildings in the world is
nationalistic.

I feel like it's a translation gone bad.

